# technologies de création / technologies créatives



## Soleilsurlesplaines

Bonjour, 
Dans un contexte de musique, est-ce qu'on dit "technologies de création" ou "technologies créatives". (Les artistes vont utiliser ces technologies pour créer de la musique.)


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

pourriez-vous nous donner un contexte plus précis, une phrase dans laquelle vous souhaiteriez utiliser cette expression?


----------



## Soleilsurlesplaines

Les élèves mettent en application, avec des directives, des techniques (telles qu’instrumentales, vocales ou de technologies de création) et une connaissance des éléments de la musique pour faire des prestations en solo ou en ensemble.

Et aussi : Dans les cours d’éducation artistique, les élèves ont des occasions de développer leurs compétences numériques et d’utiliser des médias à des fins expressives par l’entremise de l’examen et l’utilisation des technologies de création sonores et de conception visuelle, du média interactif, et l’incorporation des technologies dans les pratiques et les représentations disciplinaires et multidisciplinaires.


----------



## Terio

_Technologies de création_ me semble préférable. Ce sont les artistes qui sont créatifs. Les technologies en soi ne le sont pas : laissées à elles-mêmes, elle ne créent rien. On ne dirait pas du pinceau d'un peintre qu'il s'agit d'un pinceau artistique, par exemple.


----------



## Soleilsurlesplaines

Un gros merci! Votre explication est logique et claire.


----------



## Chimel

Moi j'aurais dit spontanément _technologies créatives_, comme on dit _un atelier créatif._

Certes, une technologie (ou un atelier) n'est pas créative en soi, mais il faut comprendre ici _créatif _comme : permettant à des utilisateurs, des participants, des artistes... de créer, de faire de la création.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre _créateur_ et _créatif_. Or ce dernier adjectif peut avoir plusieurs sens, notamment _qui favorise la création_ (cf. Le Robert et Larousse). Il ne me paraît donc pas non plus déplacé de parler de _technologies créatives_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Chimel said:


> _technologies créatives_, comme on dit _un atelier créatif _



Sauf que, comme l'a dit fort justement Terio :


> Ce sont les artistes qui sont créatifs. Les technologies en soi ne le sont pas : laissées à elles-mêmes, elle ne créent rien.


Une technologie - au sens moderne du terme - est un ensemble de moyens pratiques, concrets et réfléchis, qui permet de réaliser une action ou un objet. La technologie n'est rien sans l'homme qui l'a crée et sans l'acteur qui l'utilise.

Le cas de _l'atelier_, cité par Chimel est différent : un atelier - aujourd'hui - n'est pas seulement un local, ni même une équipe de professionnels mais, par métonymie, l'ensemble d'une équipe réunie en vue de réaliser un projet, de suivre une formation...

On peut donc parler d'_atelier créatif_, mais pas de _technologie créative_ : dans ce cas il faut dire _technologies de création_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourquoi pourrait-on parler d'_atmosphère créative_ comme Larousse ou de _loisirs créatifs_ comme Le Robert, mais pas de _technologie créative_ ? Une atmosphère ou des loisirs ne sont en eux-mêmes pas plus capables de création qu'une technologie.


----------



## Terio

Le Trésor de la langue française donne deux acceptions pour _créatif  :

1. Qui présente une tendance notable à la création imaginative.

2. Qui a pour résultat une création._

Je pense qu'un loisir ou une atmosphère peuvent avoir pour résultat une création. Pour une technologie, ça me paraît moins évident, moins direct en tous cas.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Une atmosphère ou des loisirs ne sont en eux-mêmes pas plus capables de création qu'une technologie.


Si, précisément :
- une atmosphère est l'ambiance créée par des participants, c'est-à-dire des personnes ;
- des loisirs sont des activités auxquelles se livrent des participants, c'est-à-dire des personnes ;
- une technologie est un ensemble de moyens *qu'utilisent* des personnes qui se livrent à des activités dans une certaine ambiance.

C'est pourquoi une atmosphère peut être studieuse - ou récréative ou malsaine - en fonction du comportement ou de l'état d'esprit des personnes présentes.
De même, des loisirs peuvent être qualifiés de créatifs ou superficiels, tandis qu'une technologie reste et restera simplement moderne ou traditionnelle, efficace ou inadaptée.

PS : de ce fait, une technologie peut être qualifiée de _technologie de création_, si elle est adaptée à un *usage créatif* de la part des participants.


----------



## Chimel

Est-ce qu'on ne coupe pas un peu les cheveux en quatre, là?

Combien de gens vont faire cette subtile distinction entre le sens de _créatif _selon que l'adjectif concerne une atmosphère, un atelier ou une technologie ?

Pas moi, en tout cas. Je dirais _une technologie créative _sans avoir l'impression de commettre un barbarisme.


----------



## Soleilsurlesplaines

Un gros merci à tous! J'ai un gros plaisir à lire vos raisonnements et à y réfléchir.


----------



## TonioD

Terio said:


> _Technologies de création_ me semble préférable. Ce sont les artistes qui sont créatifs. Les technologies en soi ne le sont pas : laissées à elles-mêmes, elle ne créent rien. On ne dirait pas du pinceau d'un peintre qu'il s'agit d'un pinceau artistique, par exemple.


100% d'accord, pour moi créatif s'applique principalement  a une personne, ou a quelque chose indirectement lié a une personne ( comme pour une atmosphere ou des loisirs, comme l'a dit tres justement piotr. J'ai rencontré "processus créatif" dans ma vie pro, qui va dans ce sens). J'ai l'impresssion qu'une "technologie créative" sous entend que c'est la technologie elle meme qui crée, plutot que l'artiste qui l'utilise.


----------



## iuytr

Bienvenue sur le forum TonioD,

Je suis assez d'accord, technologie créative m'étonnerait hors d'un contexte très particulier par exemple un programme générant une intelligence artificielle capable d'écrire un livre ou un tableau ou autre situation d'automatisation du processus créatif.


----------



## Chimel

TonioD said:


> J'ai l'impresssion qu'une "technologie créative" sous entend que c'est la technologie elle meme qui crée, plutot que l'artiste qui l'utilise.



Vous ne diriez donc pas non plus _une solution créative_, sous prétexte que ce n'est pas la solution qui crée quelque chose?

Pourtant, tout le monde, me semble-t-il, comprend _une solution créative_ comme: une solution conçue, imaginée... de manière créative. Il en va de même, selon, moi, de _technologie créative._


----------



## iuytr

C'est sans doute plus une question d'usage que de définition.

Dans une solution créative, une approche créative, une démarche créative ...on pourrait presque remplacer créative par innovante ou nouvelle.
On dit aussi technologie innovante ou nouvelle technologie donc effectivement pourquoi pas technologie créative ?

Il y a quand même un petit truc qui m'accroche l'oreille dans technologie créative. Peut être comme le disent @TonioD ou @Piotr Ivanovitch parce que solution, approche, démarche peuvent être reliées à une personne ?
Alors que technologie se rapproche d'un moyen? Je ne dirais pas un marteau créatif comme @Terio pour un pinceau (sauf image pour parler en fait de la personne comme une plume créative par ex.)


----------



## TonioD

Chimel said:


> Vous ne diriez donc pas non plus _une solution créative_, sous prétexte que ce n'est pas la solution qui crée quelque chose?
> 
> Pourtant, tout le monde, me semble-t-il, comprend _une solution créative_ comme: une solution conçue, imaginée... de manière créative. Il en va de même, selon, moi, de _technologie créative._


Pour moi on ne parle pas de la meme chose ici. Une solution créative est le résultat de la créativité de celui qui l'a imaginé. La question de départ est de savoir si on peut employer "créatif" pour designer les technologies qu'on utilise comme support de création en musique, comme l'a dit @Piotr Ivanovitch  on ne dirait pas du pinceau d'un peintre ou du stylo d'un auteur qu'ils sont "créatifs", ici pour moi c'est exactement la meme chose. Apres evidemment que dans tous les cas "technologies créatives" sera parfaitement compris dans le contexte, mais je trouve quand meme que ca sonne un peu bizarrement.


----------

